# Would FreeBSD have any benefits from FWUPD and LVFS?



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 7, 2021)

I read it too fast and have little time to investigate further:






						FWUPD Is Being Ported To The BSDs To Handle Firmware Updating - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com
				




Just want to post it here for anyone interested in to research further.

Don't know if FreeBSD would have any benefits from it or not. Since I have no knowledge about it I would rather not comment anything.

BTW, I found the Linux distro I currently use for desktop included fwupd with their standard ISO image, as I could run `fwupmgr get-devices` on the terminal.

p/s: go out to drink something now


----------

